#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  ONU

## paulome

gostaria de saber se alguém já utilizou onu de marca Easy4Link, vi no ML e achei o preço interessante. o link é esse:https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-919585160-onu-gpon-mini-1g-easy-fiberhome-com-nfe-_JM
alguém já usou?

----------

